# SMTP Server - Sicherheit



## Johannes Postler (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,

Wir haben in der Firma einen neuen I-Net Anschluss von Inode. Die haben aber irgendwie noch ein Problem. D.h. von diesem Anschluss aus sind nicht alle Webseiten/Server erreichbar. Zu diesen nichterreichbaren Servern zählt auch der SMTP-Server über den wir normalerweise unsere Emails versenden. Sehr ungünstig, noch dazu mitten in der Saison. 
Ich habe also in der Zwischenzeit an unserem Server (Win2k Server) den SMTP-Dienst testweise aktiviert. Funktioniert soweit gut.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob beim Betrieb von SMTP-Servern noch spezielle Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu treffen sind?
Danke für Antworten

tirolausserfern


----------



## hulmel (25. Dezember 2003)

Stichwort: Offenes Relay.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Dezember 2003)

Ein wenig mehr als beim Vorpost:  

Der SMTP-Server sollte über AUTH die Berechtigung zum Mail verschicken prüfen. Alternativ wäre "SMTP after POP".
Mit diesen Schlagworten findetst Du auf Anhieb viel Material zum Mailserver. Eine Erklärung wäre hier zum Umfangreich.

Einige Links, die Google ausspuckt:

http://www.snafu.de/content/support/email/smtpauth/
http://www.space.net/support/informationen/allgemein/smtp/

Zu jedem Mailserver sollte es allerdings spezifische Anleitungen und Patches geben (für Postfix, Exim, Qmail z. B.)


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. Januar 2004)

Danke!
Das habe ich erledigt.


----------

